# Need advice: gas stove for screened porch?



## CAD (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi!  I have my heart set on the look of a cast iron gas stove for my screened porch, but I am told by my builder that there are no direct vent or ventless gas stoves out there approved for outdoor use.   Is anyone aware of any options for me?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 4, 2017)

I think I'd talk to another builder. While a stove may not be designated specifically for outdoor use,
what would be the difference between having one installed in a three-season room & a screened-in porch?
I have seen plenty installed in three-season rooms & if all the windows were opened, wouldn't that STILL
be considered an indoor install, even tho the room is now only screened in?


----------



## murray1113 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm with Daksy, if it's not exposed to precipitation I would think any stove would be fine. I've seen plenty of gas stoves on screened in porches.


----------



## Tech Guru (Jan 6, 2017)

they are often done, but rarely would be approved if push came to shove.  It would likely work, but being exposed to the humidity and temperatures swings, most companies wouldn't warranty them (if they were aware). And as painted cast iron doesn't enjoy being outside, so you'd likely be looking at periodic touch up painting requirements.  Vent free appliances are susceptible to issues if located in a drafty place, and I doubt anyone wouldn't consider the outside (or a screened in porch) to not be a drafty location.


----------

